# Aristo RDC



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Is the Aristo RDC scale length or is it shortened? It looks kind of short to me.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer your question...yes...the Aristo RDC has been 'selectively compressed'... 
I assume to handle curves, switches etc, but still contains the essential elements of the original such as number of windows and the proper placement of the roof exhaust etc. I think they are an excellent diesel. 


I am an RDC fan and according to a review in GR magazine a couple of years ago, the Aristo RDC-1 measures 31 3/4" long; 4 1/8" wide; 6 1/2" wide. I wrote these figures down because I wanted to build a shelf to hold mine when I bought it.
This works out to 76'-9"long x 10'wide and 15' 8-1/2" high in proto size or about 8 feet shorter than the real thing.

The prototypes were 85 ft in length as they were patterned after Budd's stainless steel passenger cars. There were RDC 1, 2 3,4, 9 (or 5) various configurations made... all 85ft except the RDC 4 which was built for RPO use and was only 72 ft long.


Aristo is coming out with an RDC-3 soon which was the half baggage, half passenger model.

Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also the 1 to 1 cars were 14ft 7 inches high top of rail head to the exhaust stack. I have two of the RDCs now and really like them will be getting the RDC 3 when they arrive. Make for a nice 3 car set. Later RJD


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks!

8 feet is not that much, maybe it looks short to me because it is too tall.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 of them. They are certainly long enough to look substantial.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cvngrr on 12/22/2008 8:21 AM
 Thanks!

8 feet is not that much, maybe it looks short to me because it is too tall.





FYI The Aristo RDC scale height very closely matches (if not exactly) the prototype 14'7" height that RJD provided... 

Gary


----------

